# Anybody been on the Freddy C lately?



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, I was going to go out on a partyboat tonight for stripers. I went online to see if the Freddy C in Leonardo had a phone # and to checkout their website. Lastyear I found the website no problem but this year I cant find it. Does anyone know if it still goes out or a phone #. Thanks Paul


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*freddyc-is this what you are looking for pcrawf*

www.fishbox.tv/freddyc


----------



## pcrawf (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks, I went down to the boat last night and it was at the dock but nobody was there so I went out on the Angler and took home a couple of keepers. Paul


----------

